
China Is Facing a Ticking Demographic Time Bomb - tmlee
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-10/china-is-facing-a-ticking-demographic-time-bomb
======
ZoeZoeBee
By 2050 the median population age in China will be 50. It is going to be
interesting to watch through a filtered media. Tick-tock

